# Hurricane Recovery Jobs in Florida



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 20, 2018)

(sorry mods, I know it should go in making a living - but, was thinking as it's kinda time specific, general banter for now?)

$13/hr jobs available in Florida - Right Now (Oct. 20, 2018) General labor helping Hurricane Recovery, from Hurricane Michael.

Here's the link to the Facebook post, advertising for workers - with the number to call/txt.
https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8bcc468993d197e5704e749723f8cb07&oe=5C442C83

So, anyone that was curious or looking to get a temp-gig - ta-dah! That's the info I got.

(Again, mods, I apologize)


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 20, 2018)

just a heads up for all the folks that have been hearing about these clean up gigs in the panhandle right now, yes there are jobs but please do research before coming all the way to this shit hole. as always after a hurricane shifty people come outta the wood work offering all kinds of things and end up fucking over people by not paying them, not providing housing or transportation to and from work sites etc etc. the fact is alot of the panhandle is still really fucked up with no power and alot of people are running out of resources like food and water, lgs staffing (the company listed on the flyer) is a middle man corporation that matches workers with potential jobs, if you are interested in doing any kind of relief work in florida be aware that MANY of these offers are straight up scams. a legit offer would look something like the link below

https://www.google.com/search?q=rel...bp=htl;jobs#htidocid=qo3UYSNlqcTiO72GAAAAAA==

alot of relief work requires previous construction experience because of the dangerous conditions you will be working in, its not just picking up a brick and moving it 10 feet, although im sure you might get lucky and land a gig doing that. but for the most part they want people who know their ass from their elbow. the hours are very long and theres alot of heavy lifting. im not trying to dissuade anyone from coming to this trash state for a job but just a fair heads up its not some kind of holy grail beat harvest job or something where yer gonna leave with 5k in yer pocket.


----------



## DuHastMich (Oct 20, 2018)

Yeah I feel ya there @SlankyLanky - buddy of mine got fucked doing work in North Carolina to clean up that mess. Got down there, was promised a 4-star hotel, blah blah. In the end, he shacked up with 5 dudes in a house they cleaned up, and instead of $15 an hour they got $9 an hour with no food per diem as promised.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 20, 2018)

DuHastMich said:


> Yeah I feel ya there @SlankyLanky - buddy of mine got fucked doing work in North Carolina to clean up that mess. Got down there, was promised a 4-star hotel, blah blah. In the end, he shacked up with 5 dudes in a house they cleaned up, and instead of $15 an hour they got $9 an hour with no food per diem as promised.



unfortunately not uncommon at all. promises of hotels with food for the day being paid for and transportation etc etc all these things are promised and seldom delivered by the people hiring for this kind of work. like alot of temp jobs that arnt through legit temp agencies once they get people there its basically "take it or leave it".


----------



## DuHastMich (Oct 20, 2018)

I got an email blast yesterday from some idiot claiming they had a list of smaller companies doing hurricane cleanup they'd sell me for $40. Capitalist pigs.


----------



## Object (Oct 20, 2018)

If it sounds too good to be true....


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 21, 2018)

That is so awful that there are people willing to take advantage of people, like that. It's like they're trying to sell helping hurricane victims. There are a lot of people that go down thee as volunteers, and I feel like we don't even hear about people that go down to help with relief for paid work. I suggest mutual aid projects (volunteers), as that's way more needed. A lot of the government funded programs discriminate against certain people in certain areas. Mutual aid helps everyone in need. But, you will be staying in the same environment as the people you're helping. It sounds like that's often the case, anyway, but mutual aid programs will be upfront about it.::snaphappy::


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 21, 2018)

Inuyoujo said:


> That is so awful that there are people willing to take advantage of people, like that. It's like they're trying to sell helping hurricane victims. There are a lot of people that go down thee as volunteers, and I feel like we don't even hear about people that go down to help with relief for paid work. I suggest mutual aid projects (volunteers), as that's way more needed. A lot of the government funded programs discriminate against certain people in certain areas. Mutual aid helps everyone in need. But, you will be staying in the same environment as the people you're helping. It sounds like that's often the case, anyway, but mutual aid programs will be upfront about it.::snaphappy::



volunteer programs do exist and are for the most part more upfront and honest about the conditions youd be working in, but i think most people arnt interested in volunteering (i understand not wanting to travel half way across the country just to live in basically pretty lousy conditions without getting some kind of compensation for yer time, i get it). i think alot of the draw people see is these promises of easy quick money and get lied to about exactly what they are in for. again, its not my intention to in any way dissuade anybody from coming to florida for work, i just want people to be aware of what they would be getting themselves into.


----------



## Candice (Oct 27, 2018)

Ezra Fyre said:


> (sorry mods, I know it should go in making a living - but, was thinking as it's kinda time specific, general banter for now?)
> 
> $13/hr jobs available in Florida - Right Now (Oct. 20, 2018) General labor helping Hurricane Recovery, from Hurricane Michael.
> 
> ...


My husband and I are in port st joe in a tent at beach church we get paid by the job the church feeds us and we are working under a named James he pays us ok but don’t want to pay us all our money at once he pays what he says but he has to cash checks in Tallahassee and it takes time but pays good


----------



## Candice (Oct 27, 2018)

And we got lucky some of the ppl we have cleaned there yard like our work so much they tipped us one tipped 190 bucks but it’s hard work it’s our first time doing this we are doing good so far and all the ppl here are super nice the church feeds us 3 meals a day they got showers and let the workers stay in there lot in tents behind the church port st joe beach baptist church


----------



## Candice (Oct 28, 2018)

but it’s hard to get your money from certain ppl and the person that gets you the job gets half the money so if you do go best advice clean ppl yards on your own you will actually get paid better my husband and I are gonna do that


----------



## ironman (Nov 16, 2018)

Im stuck in fort Lauderdale needing work


----------

